# Flexi-stirrups



## ihatework (4 March 2013)

In my never ending attemps to get better at riding, recently it has become apparent from 3 different avenues, that I ride too long!

So with my dressage leathers 2 holes shorter my ankles are now seriously hurting when I ride, bah!

So is this what those flexi stirrups are for? I've never ridden in them before, should I be?
Any makes that do the job well but without breaking the bank?


----------



## millitiger (4 March 2013)

Oddly, I like flexi stirrups for jumping but not for dressage as they make my ankle flex too much and my leg comes too far forward, which puts all of my weight in my feet instead of into my seat.


----------



## ihatework (4 March 2013)

millitiger said:



			Oddly, I like flexi stirrups for jumping but not for dressage as they make my ankle flex too much and my leg comes too far forward, which puts all of my weight in my feet instead of into my seat.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a case of trying to borrow some, or buy cheap then. It's quite possible they could have a similar impact on me. Thanks!


----------



## kerilli (4 March 2013)

I love them for all disciplines. I'll only use Sprengers, have heard of cheaper makes rusting and breaking (one pair v recently at JAS a couple of weeks ago, an HHOer was forced to retire after this happened.) I don't really feel any difference between their bow-balance ones and the normal black-rubber-sided ones, fwiw. Sprengers are quality kit, all mine are years old and still going strong.


----------



## Charlie Bucket (4 March 2013)

I have a pair of Sprenger Bow Balance and absolutely love them. I use them for all disciplines.

I have early onset arthritis in my knees and they have made riding a much more comfortable experience for me


----------



## CrazyMare (4 March 2013)

kerilli said:



			I love them for all disciplines. I'll only use Sprengers, have heard of cheaper makes rusting and breaking (one pair v recently at JAS a couple of weeks ago, an HHOer was forced to retire after this happened.) I don't really feel any difference between their bow-balance ones and the normal black-rubber-sided ones, fwiw. Sprengers are quality kit, all mine are years old and still going strong.
		
Click to expand...

I could have written this, word for word.

I have Sprenger System 4's on both my saddles, really excellent peices of kit. I can feel the difference when I ride with normal irons, so if I know I'm going to get on something else, I'll put my leathers on if I get a chance!


----------



## JC1 (4 March 2013)

Another vote for the Sprenger ones. I have them on both of my saddles and wouldn't be able to spend a days hunting without them!


----------



## Willow1306 (4 March 2013)

Royal Rider JumpFlex - they do flex but not as dramatically as Sprenger etc. , they offer more of a shock absorption effect. I find Sprenger's uncomfortable as due to injury my ankles can't physically flex as much as they want to with the typical flexi stirrups.

The Royal Rider stirrups are also super lightweight and come with 2 different tread options.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 March 2013)

Love my flexi-stirrups. I've got Sprenger as well. Got them 2nd hand.


----------



## ihatework (4 March 2013)

Thanks all - will buy some cheap knock offs to start with I think, sprengers are extortionate!!! Don't worry though wont be going xc in them!


----------



## lauraandjack (4 March 2013)

I've got some Townfields Saddlers ones, bought them at Badminton a couple of years ago, about £25 I think.

They're still going strong, and I use them for flatwork, jumping and hunting.  I do pull up the rubber guards and check and oil the links on a regular basis though.

ALL TACK needs regular inspection and care, regardless of the price you paid for it!  I think you do pay for "names" sometimes.  I've certainly had good mileage out of my "cheapies!"


----------



## georgiegirl (4 March 2013)

Out of interest do the cheapies work like sprengers do as far as acting as a safety stirrup? ie releasing your foot in the event of a fall?


----------



## ester (4 March 2013)

I bought a £26 odd pair off ebay which I cannot see work any differently to sprengers, they move all ways. I couldn't afford even 2nd hand sprengers just to see whether I got on with them or not! 

I find the comfy enough but they haven't encouraged my heels to drop as much a I thought  they would (having tried sprengers on a friends saddle and had a much better lower leg I surmised it might have been the saddle!)


----------

